# Ebay is better than Aquabid



## majesticbetta916 (Sep 14, 2015)

Just like the title say. 
I sold some betta on ebay and that was really quick. I can post as much as photo i want and after the buyer purchase the fish, i just need to print the shipping label, put on box and usps will just come to pick up on the date need it. Simple, fast and easy.
What i like also is that the buyer can make up to 3 offers, i like that option.
I have never sell before on ebay, i always did either on aquabid or i would have to create my own website. 
I think Ebay work better for me than aquabid.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

eBay takes a % of your earnings ($), aquabid does not. But if the ease of sale outways the % of $ eBay takes in your mind, there's no reason not to use it.
Btw if you sell on aquabid and send a PayPal invoice/get paid as goods and services (not gift) its easy to print a shipping label from PayPal.


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Personally I like buying from Ebay better than AquaBid. I get Ebay bucks for what I get, and it's easy to check the tracking for all purchases by just going to Purchase History and clicking the numbers, and it opens a little box, not a whole window. AND I get quicker responses to my questions. Sometimes I have _never_ heard back from an AB seller.

It is sad tho, cause it is disappointing that the seller gets a % out of the price.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

what are eBay bucks? o.o

I have sold Bettas on eBay and always have had smooth transactions. I've not tried selling on Aquabid yet but may do so next time.

I buy on both sites. Usually goes smoothly. Buying from breeders on Facebook, however is not as smooth...


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

I've never bought betta from AB or eBay, but the eBay bettas that are under $25 seem to be bettas that I can easily find at my local petco/Petsmart for under $10. IMHO


----------



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

InStitches said:


> what are eBay bucks? o.o
> 
> I have sold Bettas on eBay and always have had smooth transactions. I've not tried selling on Aquabid yet but may do so next time.
> 
> I buy on both sites. Usually goes smoothly. Buying from breeders on Facebook, however is not as smooth...



you have to subscribe/sign up to earn eBay bucks. Just google, sign up for eBay bucks. And you will earn eBay bucks on most eBay purchases, but they exclude certain categories. They will also have promotions where you earn 2x,5x,etc eBay bucks per purchase for a certain period of time. If you buy a lot on eBay, I would highly suggest you signing up for eBay bucks. You don't earn eBay bucks for selling. The eBay bucks are redeemable every few months and it's like eBay cash that you can use towards eBay purchases. Ive earned tons of eBay bucks during the Christmas season and I end up using the eBay bucks to buy goodies for myself


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

T_T I shop so much on ebay, wish I'd know this was a perk sooner! Thanks for explaining it to me


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

You can put as many photos as you like in an Aquabid listing, you just need to have them hosted somewhere and use HTML <img src="PHOTOLOCATIONHERE"> within your description.

Also, I've had my share of unresponsive sellers on eBay. Negligent shopkeepers are everywhere. XP


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

We all are entitled to our own opinions, aren't we ;-)?


----------



## KellyC (Feb 28, 2014)

Not if you live in Canada! Aquabid isn't much better as we only have one transshipper and they never got back to me. Either way the shipping cost almost double the price which is too bad as I've seen lots of beautiful fish or things I'd like to purchase but not to Canada. &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww, I'm sorry! :-(


----------



## majesticbetta916 (Sep 14, 2015)

frospike38 said:


> I've never bought betta from AB or eBay, but the eBay bettas that are under $25 seem to be bettas that I can easily find at my local petco/Petsmart for under $10. IMHO


Most of betta breeders from Thailand wont sell their fish on ebay because it is too complicated for them. They prefer aquabid because of the fee i think. 
I am a USA breeder, i use to have my own website but due to my busy work schedule, i can't do that anymore but still breed few hundred betta for few good retailers.
I wanted to try on Ebay so i sold few gorgeous ones,. The price was high and expensive but it cover Ebay fee and paypal fee. I am quite happy with the transactions. I will get some more soon. For sure my betta selection is not petco quality.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

The last few things I've sold on eBay, I've had some issues with non-paying bidders. It's pretty irritating.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

majesticbetta916 said:


> Most of betta breeders from Thailand wont sell their fish on ebay because it is too complicated for them. They prefer aquabid because of the fee i think.
> I am a USA breeder, i use to have my own website but due to my busy work schedule, i can't do that anymore but still breed few hundred betta for few good retailers.
> I wanted to try on Ebay so i sold few gorgeous ones,. The price was high and expensive but it cover Ebay fee and paypal fee. I am quite happy with the transactions. I will get some more soon. For sure my betta selection is not petco quality.


MajesticBetta916, your Bettas are gorgeous!!:welldone:


----------

